# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی كاردانی مردم شناسی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی كاردانی مردم شناسی









دیباچه:


مطالعه،  حفظ و نگهداری از میراث‌های فرهنگی تنها به صورت آثار ، اشیاء ، بناها و  بافت‌های تاریخی جسمی و مادی بدون توجه به ضرورت مطالعه و حفاظت از  صورت‌های رفتاری و غیرمادی کامل نیست. در واقع ارزش‌های به یادگار مانده از  گذشتگان، امروزه در قالب زندگی جاری و روزمره به صورت اعتقاد و اندیشه،  رفتار و کردار، آداب و رسوم و زبان و گفتار نمود دارد.دوره کاردانی  مردم‌شناسی یکی از دوره‌های آموزش عالی است که هدف آن، تربیت متخصصانی است  که بر روی جمعیت‌ها و گروه‌های انسانی مطالعه و پژوهش کنند و بتوانند به کارشناسان  ذیربط (مردم‌شناس، جامعه شناس و ...) در امر پژوهش‌های مردم‌شناسی و یافتن  ارزش‌ها و نقاط ضعف و قوت جوامع یاری برسانند. فارغ‌التحصیلان این دوره  قادر خواهند بود در مراکز و سازمان‌ها و ارگان‌های پژوهشی، تحقیقاتی و  فرهنگی ذی‌ربط و نیز موزه‌های مردم‌شناسی به صورت کمک‌کارشناس پژوهشی یا اداره کننده بخش‌هایی از واحدها فعالیت نمایند.

درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:


دروس پایه:


کارگاه طراحی پایه، ترسیم فنی، آشنایی با مردم‌شناسی و روانشناسی و روش‌های آن، آشنایی با هنرهای سنتی ایران، آشنایی با باستان‌شناسی و روش‌های آن، تاریخ عمومی ایران، تمثیل‌شناسی.


دروس اصلی:


روش  پژوهش و شئونات مردم‌شناسی هنر و تمدن اسلامی، آوانگاری، آشنایی با  بررسی‌های مردم‌شناسی در ایران، مردم‌شناسی و ارتباط آن با سایر علوم،  مردم‌شناسی در آیینه متون، انسان و بوم، آشنایی با گویش‌های رایج در  ایران،‌آشنایی با جمعیت‌های انسانی و مطالعات مردم‌شناسی، آشنایی با منابع و  مآخذ مردم‌شناسی، روش گردآوری گویش‌ها، کارآموزی مردم‌نگاری، کارآموزی  مردم‌شناسی.

منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی

*

----------

